# Fantail and Homer?



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

well just today i noticed that my hen fantail paired up with a homer of mines. its a saddle homer and a Indian fantail. i didnt want to separate the two because i was curious in seeing what they'll make. lols. . but if you guys have done this before what do you get, or any suggestions on the couple would help me i guess. 

thanks?


----------



## ljb107 (Apr 15, 2007)

You'd probably get a racer looking bird with slight feathered legs and maybe a few extra tail feathers. You might get a peak crest if the racer is carrying it but i doubt it


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I have bred garden fantails to homers (also accidentally), and they looked more like the fantails parent than like homer parent, though they had no extra tail feathers.

I don't think I have seen any data of Indian fantail x homer crosses though.

I've crossed homers with garden fantails, archangels, barbs and almond rollers, and in my experience the offspring tend to look more like ferals than like homers: usually with small cere and wattles (except when crossed with barbs), thinner beaks, rounded heads etc...

I'd love to see pictures of your F1's though.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

rudolph.est said:


> I have bred garden fantails to homers (also accidentally), and they looked more like the fantails parent than like homer parent, though they had no extra tail feathers.
> 
> I don't think I have seen any data of Indian fantail x homer crosses though.
> 
> ...



Ha wow, i thought i was going crazy! at first i didnt like the idea, but since they paired up, why break their hearts and separate the two, im excited to see their offspring also! ill keep you updated! 
should be soon when they lay their eggs!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is possible they will look allot like these in this link..just may have some markings on their wings from the saddle homer..

http://i.oodleimg.com/item/2984909012u_1x424x360f_birds_in_cleveland_tx/?1333402982


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

spirit wings said:


> It is possible they will look allot like these in this link..just may have some markings ons their wings from the saddle homer..
> 
> http://i.oodleimg.com/item/2984909012u_1x424x360f_birds_in_cleveland_tx/?1333402982


cool! even better! lol, i personally like fantails they look very fancy! haha.


----------



## NetRider (May 6, 2007)

I keep tipplers and use white indian fantails as droppers.. I wanted my droppers to be a bit more active and therefor acquired two white racing homer hens which I mated to two indian fantail cocks. 

The result was not what I was expecting.. I got white offspring, with a bit broad chest like their fantail sires, but the rest of the shape was that of the homer hens. Same head and body shape.. Also there was no fan looking tail, instead they ended up with 14 feathers each in the tail. Oh and the surprising part.. The offspring didnt fly at all, not a single round around the loft.

I bred several rounds, same result.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

I had the same experience with mating homers to garden fantails. No fanned tails, and no flying. It seems that homer crosses tend to be lazy (compared to the homer parents). They did learn follow the rest of the homers home from 5 km tosses though. As did the garden fantails, though they had a rather a tough time at keeping up...


----------

